# Brakes went on Car with Low Mileage



## WinniWoman (Jan 7, 2017)

Did anyone ever hear of rear brakes (pads and routers) going on a car with only 18,000 miles on it? Our 2013 Honda CRV, which is garaged, didn't pass inspection because it needed rear brakes and the fronts were fine.

I looked on line and it seems there are complaints about this for years, yet nothing done about it by Honda? Are they using cheap metal or something on the rears? Is it a design problem? I researched so much before buying this car so I am a bit disappointed. Really wanted a Subaru but hubby didn't.  But to be fair, I hear they have issues also. Maybe should have stuck with Toyota.Had several of them and still do (one with over 200,000 miles on it) and no issues.

My husband saw the brakes and they were all rusted out and everything. Got them taken care of right away- this was at Mavis which is in our town. The car dealership is too far away and we didn't have the time to take it there.

My husband said he is going to call Honda on Monday- if he can get through. If not I will write a letter (no email address). I posted a message on their Facebook page. I will also call the dealer on Monday.

If not happy with the response, will go the BBB and Consumer Protection Agency route.

I don't see why we had to lay out over $300 for this.


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 7, 2017)

We have a 2007 CRV with 140,000 miles and never had this type of problem. I think the brakes have lasted 40,000 on the front and 60,000 on the rear - had both done recently at 120,000.  We live in CA so dont have rust issues like back east, but with the heavy stop/go freeway traffic front brakes tend to wear out quicker.  We always take it to a Honda dealer because we had 100k mile bumper to bumper warranty.  The A/C compressor went out at 97k and it was replaced free.  

The most I have spent was at 120k, had all the fluids changed, valve adjustment, tune up and brakes.  I did it because I had just put on 90k Michelin tires from Costco, expecting it to go to 200k+.

I'm on my 3rd battery, they last 3-4 years.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 7, 2017)

Don't know about this Honda.  We love our Subarus. I am a car enthusiast and owned BMWs for at least 10 years.  Subarus drive as well as the BMWs, price and reliability of Toyotas/Hondas.  We traded in our previous Subaru Outback 2012 and had 60k+ miles on it. Brakes never needed a change up till then.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 7, 2017)

Shouldn't these have still been covered by manufacturers new car warranty? If you had gone to the dealer...


----------



## Iggyearl (Jan 7, 2017)

I hope they gave your husband the defective parts so he can confront the dealer.  Usually the fronts go before the rears.  Seems entirely out of character for a Honda vehicle.  Every major manufacturer has their own "Achilles heels."  Our 2002 Odyssey doesn't burn oil at 270K, but it is on the third transmission.  Design defect.  Lia Honda didn't know anything about it, but there were hundreds of complaints on the internet.  You'll have to be your own advocate.  Good luck.


----------



## elaine (Jan 7, 2017)

brakes and router are rarely covered by warranties--considered a wear/tear item. Rust on brakes usually means salt from NE winter roads that was not washed off. The *average lifespan of brake* pads are 30,000 miles for the front and 50,000-60,000 for the rear, depending though on the driving style and driving conditions. 18K is on the low end, but city driving, or braking a lot could do it. IMHO, $300 is pretty decent for brakes if you got your routers turned, and very good for new routers.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 7, 2017)

I would ask to speak with the Honda Service Manage I have over 35,000 miles  on my 2014 Honda Accord and "No" I have not replace my rear brakes.
Good luck.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 7, 2017)

New car manufacturers often cut corners in places you wouldn't think to look. For instance, the 2005 Chevrolet Saturn products we purchased needed new tires right around 30,000 miles. I went to the local tire guy I use in town and asked for his recommendation for replacements. He recommended the exact same tire I was replacing. I voiced concern that they didn't last the first time. That's when I learned Chevy had a deal with Firestone/Bridgestone was putting 5/8 treads on their cars. In other words, new tires with a little more than half the tread depth that the same new tire you buy yourself would have. We replaced the original tires with the same tire and, we've had much better tire life with them. We had around 50,000 miles on them and they was still great tread depth on them when a hail storm went through our neighborhood. The hail didn't ruin the tires but, all the roofing nails contractors left in the streets did. One tire I replaced had over 10 roofing nails in it.

There were other things that went before the warranty was up but that's another story. The tires are the only thing I have any confirmation that I know to be true.

What car manufacturers won't do to cut corners is ridiculous. Keep it safe sure but cost the consumer in the end, that's still on the table.


----------



## isisdave (Jan 7, 2017)

I've never heard of rear brakes wearing out that soon, and certainly not before the front ones.

My guess is that there is some sort of defect causing the rear brakes to be lightly applied all the time.  You don't notice it because it IS light and all the time. Perhaps it involves the parking brake control, which, by the way, is now electronic in the new Civic my son has. There have been reports of the parking brake slamming on while driving, and other interesting phenomena.


----------



## urban5 (Jan 7, 2017)

I experienced the same with a Hyundai Sonata.  Dealer said it was due to salt corrosion of rear brake pads that kept the pads in contact with the rotors increasing the wear rate.  When they replaced rotors and pads they ground off a slight amount of the end of the brake pad mount and applied a slight amount of lubricant to allow the pads to retract.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 7, 2017)

Tis car is rarely used. we only use it for vacations and for visiting on weekends and for bad weather when I have to get to work in snow and my Honda Fit won't make it. Hubby makes sure to run it occasionally and take it for a spin


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 7, 2017)

elaine said:


> brakes and router are rarely covered by warranties--considered a wear/tear item. Rust on brakes usually means salt from NE winter roads that was not washed off. The *average lifespan of brake* pads are 30,000 miles for the front and 50,000-60,000 for the rear, depending though on the driving style and driving conditions. 18K is on the low end, but city driving, or braking a lot could do it. IMHO, $300 is pretty decent for brakes if you got your routers turned, and very good for new routers.




No city driving. Only use the car for vacations and we go to rural areas


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 7, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Shouldn't these have still been covered by manufacturers new car warranty? If you had gone to the dealer...



We were just getting itn inspected in town Never thought there would be any issues.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 7, 2017)

Some are going to last longer, some for a shorter time. Salt is the enemy, and then parking it until the next inclement weather will allow rust on the rotors and actuators so that there is friction (rust is 'fatter' than the hard, polished surface of regularly driven rotors). You got 30K out of them, and unfortunately the car probably just ran out of warranty last year (3yrX36K). $300 is not a bad price for another 3 years of peace of mind. Be glad your state requires inspections to keep unsafe vehicles off the road. Really, if out hadn't been required to have it inspected, would you have? Sometimes unpleasant surprises happen for a reason.

All the best.

Jim


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 7, 2017)

It annoys the heck out me when car manufacturers know of defects but won't cover them if they can avoid it.

Count yourself lucky that it was only $300... The steering column lock on my wife's Altima broke and turned her car into a brick. We paid a dealer $1,000 to replace it (they had us hostage). The issue was so well known to Nissan that they extended the warranty on it, but it expired b4 ours broke, and it wasn't considered a safety issue becuz a car that won't start is not a safety hazard.

OTOH, yours was. I suggest that you go online to the National Highway Traffic Safety Aministration
- https://www.nhtsa.gov/ - and register a complaint.  If they get enuff, they'll open an investigation.

.


----------



## moonstone (Jan 7, 2017)

I had a co-worker years ago that constantly complained that he could never get much more than 15 to 20,000 Kms (approx 9,300 to 12,500 miles) out of a set of brakes no matter what kind of car he bought. One day I rode with him to a meeting and quickly noticed that he drove with 1 foot on the gas and his left foot on the brake! I said there's your problem, you are riding the brakes all the time! When we got to our destination our other co-workers who were following us confirmed that his brake lights were on nearly the entire trip, even during acceleration!  Geesh! 

~Diane


----------



## mdurette (Jan 7, 2017)

I had to have my rear brakes done on a 2 year old Infinity with 27,000 miles.   I wasn't impressed either.


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 7, 2017)

moonstone said:


> I had a co-worker years ago that constantly complained that he could never get much more than 15 to 20,000 Kms (approx 9,300 to 12,500 miles) out of a set of brakes no matter what kind of car he bought. One day I rode with him to a meeting and quickly noticed that he drove with 1 foot on the gas and his left foot on the brake! I said there's your problem, you are riding the brakes all the time! When we got to our destination our other co-workers who were following us confirmed that his brake lights were on nearly the entire trip, even during acceleration!  Geesh!
> 
> ~Diane



My wife drives the same way, well not riding the brakes but using both feet.  I can't get her to change, she learned that way.  I learned drive right foot only unless driving a stick.  I also coast when I see a stop ahead and slowly apply braking, she charges up and applies full braking at the last possible second.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 7, 2017)

Does anyone remember Ford Motor and their tire problems on their Ford Explorer about 20 years ago?


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 7, 2017)

moonstone said:


> ... One day I rode with [a co-worker] to a meeting and quickly noticed that he drove with 1 foot on the gas and his left foot on the brake!



Perhaps this guy, Dave's wife, and mine, all had the same driving instructor.
At least, she doesn't ride the breaks, AFAIK.

I ignore it, using a "que sera, sera (what will be, will be)" approach.
Or perhaps it's a head-in-the-sand approach.

.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 7, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> Perhaps this guy, Dave's wife, and mine, all had the same driving instructor.
> At least, she doesn't ride the breaks, AFAIK.


My dad told me that as long at the front tires wore out before the back ones, he'd buy them. If the rears wore out first I got the bill. I think I bought one set of tires, but learned (rotate the tires  )


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 7, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> My dad told me that as long at the front tires wore out before the back ones, he'd buy them. If the rears wore out first I got the bill. I think I bought one set of tires, but learned (rotate the tires  )



I have a stepson who seems to think, that becuz we gave it to him, we warrantied the whole car.  

Sometimes, a dad's advice is spot on, sometimes not so much.
My dad told me that you only needed to wash your clothes if you threw them against the wall and they stuck.


----------



## CO skier (Jan 7, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> My husband saw the brakes and they were all rusted out and everything.


It sounds as though the rear brake system may have been so corroded that the brake pads could not retract properly.  The ABS proportioning system on newer cars puts more pressure on rear brake pads than front pads, so the rears wear out sooner, but 18,000 miles is unusually low mileage for pads to wear out.  I think brake parts corrosion is the explanation.



mpumilia said:


> I don't see why we had to lay out over $300 for this.


If you only need brake pads, you can have this done at Brakes Plus or other in-and-out shops for about $60.  If I am feeling cheap and have a couple of hours to spare, I do it myself for under $40.  Disc brakes are easy if you have a jack, jack stands, and a basic tool kit.  Plus I know it is getting done right, with corrosion preventing grease in all the right places.

I would not suggest calling the BBB.  Call your state DOT and tell them to quit putting all that salt on the roads.


----------



## CO skier (Jan 8, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Shouldn't these have still been covered by manufacturers new car warranty? If you had gone to the dealer...


Car warranties do not cover "wear items".  Brake pads are wear items.  I doubt they would have paid less at the dealership, but the dealership should have checked the master cylinder and ABS system as part of the service, and replaced any defective parts under warranty, if there were any.

Don't have any experience with Mavis and how thorough they are.  I would hope that for $300, they received a full brake system check.  (For that price, they should have received turned rotors and full replacement of disc pads on both axles).


----------



## antjmar (Jan 8, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> Tis car is rarely used. we only use it for vacations and for visiting on weekends and for bad weather when I have to get to work and my HOnda Fit won't make it. Hubby makes sure to run it occasionally and take it for a spin



Do not set parking brake on a car that "sits" a long time. This can  cause it to freeze/rust on and this will cause the rear pads to wear quickly and you probably wont notice thsi as you drive the car.



CO skier said:


> It sounds as though the rear brake system may have been so corroded that the brake pads could not retract properly.  The ABS proportioning system on newer cars puts more pressure on rear brake pads than front pads, so the rears wear out sooner, but 18,000 miles is unusually low mileage for pads to wear out. .



Agree with this. Will add ABS, traction control etc use brakes (esp rear) more than most people think. Still 18K seems very low.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 8, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> Some are going to last longer, some for a shorter time. Salt is the enemy, and then parking it until the next inclement weather will allow rust on the rotors and actuators so that there is friction (rust is 'fatter' than the hard, polished surface of regularly driven rotors). You got 30K out of them, and unfortunately the car probably just ran out of warranty last year (3yrX36K). $300 is not a bad price for another 3 years of peace of mind. Be glad your state requires inspections to keep unsafe vehicles off the road. Really, if out hadn't been required to have it inspected, would you have? Sometimes unpleasant surprises happen for a reason.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Jim




No Jim. The car only has 18,000 miles on it! $300 is not a bad price but I feel brakes should not need to be replaced at such a low mileage.

I terms of car maintenance we are on top of it, or I admit, sometimes my husband will let things go until he is ready to have it taken care of. But no way would we put our safety at risk.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 8, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> It annoys the heck out me when car manufacturers know of defects but won't cover them if they can avoid it.
> 
> Count yourself lucky that it was only $300... The steering column lock on my wife's Altima broke and turned her car into a brick. We paid a dealer $1,000 to replace it (they had us hostage). The issue was so well known to Nissan that they extended the warranty on it, but it expired b4 ours broke, and it wasn't considered a safety issue becuz a car that won't start is not a safety hazard.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 8, 2017)

CO skier said:


> It sounds as though the rear brake system may have been so corroded that the brake pads could not retract properly.  The ABS proportioning system on newer cars puts more pressure on rear brake pads than front pads, so the rears wear out sooner, but 18,000 miles is unusually low mileage for pads to wear out.  I think brake parts corrosion is the explanation.
> 
> 
> If you only need brake pads, you can have this done at Brakes Plus or other in-and-out shops for about $60.  If I am feeling cheap and have a couple of hours to spare, I do it myself for under $40.  Disc brakes are easy if you have a jack, jack stands, and a basic tool kit.  Plus I know it is getting done right, with corrosion preventing grease in all the right places.
> ...




Very funny.  When I tell you we even rarely us this car in bad weather, I am not exaggerating. We got the brakes done at MAVIS and are ok with the price. We needed the routers or whatever those are called also.

Last time my husband did brakes on his RAV4 he said never again. He had such a hard time taking the bolts or whatever they are-off- they were rusted-he was suffering - his back and so on- I told him from now on- we take the cars for most repairs. If he wants to change the oil and simple things like that-fine- but not the rest.

I so think if this is an issue in this model car, as I have been reading a bit on line now- than it should be reported.

One post I read- I could not believe how many times the owner had to have the brakes replaced- it was on-going starting at 20,000- it was crazy.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 8, 2017)

antjmar said:


> Do not set parking brake on a car that "sits" a long time. This can  cause it to freeze/rust on and this will cause the rear pads to wear quickly and you probably wont notice thsi as you drive the car.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with this. Will add ABS, traction control etc use brakes (esp rear) more than most people think. Still 18K seems very low.




No we do not keep the parking brake on. My husband hates using parking brakes.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Jan 8, 2017)

I know a lot of people who have Honda CRV's and they didn't have brake problems like yours. So I don't think you will have problems in the future once they are fixed. Do you rotate your tires? It probably could have been caught somewhere during the last two inspections or last 2 tire rotations.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 8, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> ... [G]o online to the National Highway Traffic Safety Aministration - https://www.nhtsa.gov/ - and register a complaint.



NHTSA also operates http://www.safercar.gov/ - a "pop" version of the official site.

.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 8, 2017)

Bailey#1 said:


> I know a lot of people who have Honda CRV's and they didn't have brake problems like yours. So I don't think you will have problems in the future once they are fixed. Do you rotate your tires? It probably could have been caught somewhere during the last two inspections or last 2 tire rotations.



I hope not because a lot of people on line have had the problem multiple times over many years of ownership. Nothing was said during rotations or previous inspections, according to my husband.


----------



## gvic (Jan 8, 2017)

Don't rely on your Honda Dealer inspecting anything ..... especially when they provide you a CarFax report. Obtain an outside mechanic's inspection and then you will learn how many items are "missed" especially "accidents".


----------



## Bailey#1 (Jan 8, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> I hope not because a lot of people on line have had the problem multiple times over many years of ownership. Nothing was said during rotations or previous inspections, according to my husband.


I own a Toyota Pruis I always have it service at the dealer, during each inspection and tire rotation they tell me (write down) how much tire wear and brake wear I have left (approximately). My recommendation for you is to is get this same information.  For example, your last inspection was 4,500
miles ago and you had no signs of problems back then and now the brakes are bad. This would led me to believe something went wrong this last year, perhaps a pot hole. Now if the brakes showed only 50% wear 2 years ago (9,000)  then you can say the brakes for the new car was probably assembled wrong and you can have them adjusted. Perhaps they would have change the pads for free.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 8, 2017)

gvic said:


> Don't rely on your Honda Dealer inspecting anything ..... especially when they provide you a CarFax report. Obtain an outside mechanic's inspection and then you will learn how many items are "missed" especially "accidents".



We use the local Mavis in town for inspections and most repair work on our cars.


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 8, 2017)

gvic said:


> Don't rely on your Honda Dealer inspecting anything ..... especially when they provide you a CarFax report. Obtain an outside mechanic's inspection and then you will learn how many items are "missed" especially "accidents".



I'm not sure why you bring up CarFax when the OP is obviously the original owner with only 14K miles.

I've had ours serviced at Honda dealerships here in CA and found them to be honest and reliable.  I pay $35 for oil change and tire rotation, and they wash it.  I always get the full multipoint inspection list with tire and brake wear, and they top off fluids free.  I've been very happy owning a Honda, a lot happier than the prior two vehicles (Ford and Chevy).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 9, 2017)

Well, we called Honda and also the dealership and of course got the runaround. So I decided to give them the same treatment and I filed complaints with the California BBB, the NHTSA and the Consumer Protection Agency. Depending what happens, I might then contact the California atty generals office just to hassle them some more as we think these were made of defective materials or the design is an issue. Just the principle of it.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 9, 2017)

[Try to] to post something [about it] somewhere on facebook.
Facebook is the new standard for determining what's real.
If its not on facebook, it didn't happen.   <just sayin'>

.


----------



## Chrispee (Jan 10, 2017)

I've heard of minor issues of corrosion on CRV brakes due to salt and/or vehicles not being driven for long periods, but no major issues worthy of a manufacturer recall.  As I see it, you have too many factors working against you to be successful in this battle:

1. Brake pads and rotors are considered wear and tear items that are not covered under warranty
2. You did not have the brakes dealt with at a certified Honda dealership
3. You no longer have the used brakes/rotors to submit to Honda as proof of defect

IMO you might be able to overcome #1 and get them to cover the cost of the brake replacement if you had the work done at a Honda dealership, but the combo of all three is insurmountable. 

Others here have suggested many reasons why your brakes may have failed early (corrosion/debris, e-brake issues, warped rotors etc) and honestly if I were you I'd be more upset with Mavis for not catching the issue earlier during a tire rotation or brake inspection.

Regardless,I'm very sorry that you're having to deal with this!  Good luck figuring it all out.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 10, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> Don't forget to post something somewhere on facebook.
> Facebook is the new standard for determining what's real.
> If its not on facebook, it didn't happen.   <just sayin'>
> 
> .




HUH?


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 10, 2017)

Chrispee said:


> I've heard of minor issues of corrosion on CRV brakes due to salt and/or vehicles not being driven for long periods, but no major issues worthy of a manufacturer recall.  As I see it, you have too many factors working against you to be successful in this battle:
> 
> 1. Brake pads and rotors are considered wear and tear items that are not covered under warranty
> 2. You did not have the brakes dealt with at a certified Honda dealership
> ...




Yes- we DO have the brakes that were replaced in our possession. Tires were rotated at 8000 miles- 2 years ago- so according to the owners manual doesn;t need to be done again until 23,000 miles, something like that. 

We don't usually have stuff done at the dealer with this car because the dealer is so far away from where we live- an hour away. The last thing we want to do on a weekend is get in two cars and drive down thereto drop it off  after driving hundreds of miles all week for work. Then driving home and then having to go back down another time to retrieve the car and then drive home again. A logistic nightmare for people who are working.

I don't know much about cars which is why I posted here. My husband does- he worked in the industry and still works in auto- but on the insurance end now.


----------



## Chrispee (Jan 10, 2017)

So good that you still have the brakes and rotors!  Did you take them to the dealership for them to analyze?  I totally understand not wanting the hassle of going to the dealer for servicing if they are not nearby.  The problem is that when you have an issue like this one you're far more likely to get satisfaction if the Honda dealership is doing the work.  They can lobby Honda to push through a warranty claim, and are more likely to do so if you're a regular customer.  Hopefully the damaged pads/rotors that you have will be enough to push the dealership into action.  Good luck!


----------



## Elan (Jan 10, 2017)

What was wrong with the rotors?


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 10, 2017)

Chrispee said:


> So good that you still have the brakes and rotors!  Did you take them to the dealership for them to analyze?  I totally understand not wanting the hassle of going to the dealer for servicing if they are not nearby.  The problem is that when you have an issue like this one you're far more likely to get satisfaction if the Honda dealership is doing the work.  They can lobby Honda to push through a warranty claim, and are more likely to do so if you're a regular customer.  Hopefully the damaged pads/rotors that you have will be enough to push the dealership into action.  Good luck!



I understand that. But in the interest of time and energy and to get the inspection done quickly, we did the repair right then and there at Mavis. We don't have a lot of time or weekends available for everything and the inspection was due the end of this month. 

Did not take the rusted brakes to the dealer. The dealer kept putting it on the corporate office. I am a regular customer at this dealer with my other Honda as I work down there and I use my car for work so I am able to bring it in for service during work hours. My husband is not crazy about their service dept., though, for various reasons. We could always due that if they agree to reimburse us- or take pics of them. Will see what happens.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 10, 2017)

Elan said:


> What was wrong with the rotors?



I guess they were rusted out from what I remember my husband saying. He said everything was shot.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 10, 2017)

fairly common when folks forget and leave the parking brake on (but that wont impact the fronts at all).

ask them to show you the pads and rotors, with pads its super easy to see if they are worn down to the wear marks (or have huge nasty grooves in them showing uneven wear).






rotor replacement is based on damage or thickness, have them show you how thick they are using their caliper.







if they cant or wont do any of that, id select another mechanic.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 10, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> fairly common when folks forget and leave the parking brake on (but that wont impact the fronts at all).
> 
> ask them to show you the pads and rotors, with pads its super easy to see if they are worn down to the wear marks (or have huge nasty grooves in them showing uneven wear).
> 
> ...




No parking brake on ever! We have the rusted brakes and rotors in our possession! We used the right mechanic- it's the car manufacturer that is the problem IMO.


----------



## theo (Jan 10, 2017)

A good friend and neighbor has a small, independent auto service shop. He tells me that rotors for disc brakes *used to* be able to be "turned" (ground on a lathe to create a new smooth surface for the brake pads) but are now generally no longer even made thick enough to do that --- they are now usually just thin, cheap, throwaway (i.e., recycle) metal. The lame industry explanation / justification is of course the noble goals of "weight reduction" and the "better fuel efficiency" that reduced weight provides --- an explanation I personally believe to be "bull$h!t". It's just penny pinching manufacturer cost cutting, plain and simple.

With mileage *that* low and wear *that* extreme, combined with the somewhat harsh environment of upstate NY and infrequent usage, I'd be inclined to suspect "frozen" (i.e., "frozen" by rust, not by ice) "stuck" calipers creating severe and premature pad and rotor wear from the resultant excessive direct contact.

Then again, my personal automotive expertise wouldn't likely get you a large coffee at Dunkin' Donuts (...sorry, no Starbucks in *this* household).


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 10, 2017)

Well- good news! The dealership/owner called my husband today and made an offer of reimbursement of $100. My husband is haggling a bit with them, hoping to get at least half.

Again- it is the principle of it and we would be ok with $150. The dealership is supposed to call back tomorrow. I have a feeling they were already notified by one of the agencies I contacted.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 11, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> Well- good news! The dealership/owner called my husband today and made an offer of reimbursement of $100. My husband is haggling a bit with them, hoping to get at least half.
> 
> Again- it is the principle of it and we would be ok with $150. The dealership is supposed to call back tomorrow. I have a feeling they were already notified by one of the agencies I contacted.



Good for you. Ask for $200 and agree to $150.00. Good Luck.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 11, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> Good for you. Ask for $200 and agree to $150.00. Good Luck.



We actually asked for the full amount- $293 and will try to settle for half.


----------



## cp73 (Jan 11, 2017)

I am little confused by your post. What is Mavis? Is that a Honda dealer? Who is giving you the refund, Honda or Mavis? If Mavis is an independent repair shop and your getting Honda to reimburse you I would say you did very good. I am surprised Honda would reimburse when they didn't get a chance to do the repair or look at it.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 12, 2017)

cp73 said:


> I am little confused by your post. What is Mavis?



Aunt Mavis... She's a shade-tree mechanic with a little shop up by the hard-road.
She also sells lemonade on the side. Word is, she has a little franchise op going.
See: www.mavistire.com


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 12, 2017)

cp73 said:


> I am little confused by your post. What is Mavis? Is that a Honda dealer? Who is giving you the refund, Honda or Mavis? If Mavis is an independent repair shop and your getting Honda to reimburse you I would say you did very good. I am surprised Honda would reimburse when they didn't get a chance to do the repair or look at it.




Mavis is as shown in the photo above by Talent 312. LOL! We were asking reimbursement from the manufacturer, but it was the dealership owner that called my husband. My husband asked him to talk with Honda about getting a little more money when haggling with him. My husband did not hear back from him yesterday, so he called him, but he wasn't in. So- still waiting to hear back. I guess I shouldn't be too excited until we have a check in hand.


----------



## CO skier (Jan 12, 2017)

I am a little confused, now, too.

1)  You regularly take the involved Honda to the local Mavis, not the Honda dealership.

2)  Mavis charges you twice what they should to replace the rotors and pads on one (the rear) axle.

3)  You blame Honda, and file various complaints.

4)  Honda offers to pay you half for work that they did not do, and you did not pay Honda for the work, or have a history with this car at the Honda dealership.  (This was presumably done by Honda as a Honda customer/goodwill gesture.)

5)  Your husband is now in negotiations to try to extort some more money from Honda?


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 13, 2017)

CO skier said:


> I am a little confused, now, too.
> 
> 1)  You regularly take the involved Honda to the local Mavis, not the Honda dealership.
> 
> ...





YOU HAVE IT ALL WRONG!

First off, the car rarely needs any service- only inspections and an oil change (if even that). It's rarely used! Only 18,000 miles on it. Not driving an hour away on our day off for that!

We bought 2 cars- cash- at this dealership in 2013. I continually take my other car to this dealer as I use it for my job and work nearby so it is convenient to do so. I am a good customer. But the car with the brakes issue- too inconvenient to bring down there- especially for simple things like an inspection or an oil change.

Second- IT WAS BOTH REAR BRAKES AND ROTORS! Price BY MAVIS was reasonable.

Third-BRAKES SHOULD NOT GO ON A CAR WITH SUCH LOW MILEAGE. YES- I BLAME HONDA FOR DEFECTIVE PARTS OR WHATEVER CAUSED THIS. I DO NOT BLAME THE DEALER.

Fourth- We are not extorting anything! We asked for the just about $300 it cost to fix the problem. We were offered $104 (where they got that number- don't know) by the dealer - which I assume would really be coming from Honda. MY HUSBAND went back at $150= HALF. Dealer said he would speak with Honda for the $50 more. (really for $50?) Dealer called yesterday and said he is still waiting to hear from Honda. That he sent them an email. Said he will be in touch. That's it.

GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT BEFORE YOU COMMENT.


----------



## CO skier (Jan 13, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> We were offered $104


If someone reached into their pocket and offered me $104 that they did not owe me -- simply as a goodwill gesture -- I would be appreciative.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 13, 2017)

CO skier said:


> If someone reached into their pocket and offered me $104 that they did not owe me -- simply as a goodwill gesture -- I would be appreciative.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ****We could very well end up with the $104. Will see what transpires. It is more out of principle than the money anyway.
> ...


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 13, 2017)

And another thing- the majority of the mileage on this car is highway and country roads. Not stop and go city driving.


----------



## CO skier (Jan 13, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> See: www.mavistire.com





mpumilia said:


> We actually asked for the full amount- $293 and will try to settle for half.


The link above is offering a coupon for a $79.99 brake special at Mavis and includes a lifetime warranty on the pads.  Many merchants have a policy that they will refund the difference if something you purchase goes on sale within 30 days of purchase.

Maybe try that approach with Mavis.  $293 - $80 = $213 refund, which is twice what the Honda dealership is offering.

This is meant to be helpful, if you want help with this situation.  If you just want to complain about Honda, I cannot help with that.


----------



## Elan (Jan 13, 2017)

Found this CRV brake complaint online:

#11
Jun 242015

*CR-V*

7,902 miles
Just went in for oil change and tire rotation and dealer is telling me because I have not driven that much my rear brake pads needs replacing because the pins in the rear brakes is frozen and keeping the rear brake pad in use even though I am not applying my brakes. Front pads are ok. He said I only had about 1/4 inch pad left before it dug into the rooters. 7,902 miles did not let dealer do work yet....updated 08/12/15
- *Pompano Beach, FL, USA*


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 13, 2017)

Elan said:


> Found this CRV brake complaint online:
> 
> #11
> Jun 242015
> ...



Believe me, there are a lot of them.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 13, 2017)

CO skier said:


> The link above is offering a coupon for a $79.99 brake special at Mavis and includes a lifetime warranty on the pads.  Many merchants have a policy that they will refund the difference if something you purchase goes on sale within 30 days of purchase.
> 
> Maybe try that approach with Mavis.  $293 - $80 = $213 refund, which is twice what the Honda dealership is offering.
> 
> This is meant to be helpful, if you want help with this situation.  If you just want to complain about Honda, I cannot help with that.




Thank you for that. But, don't forget the rotors had to be replaced also. I know the ones at Honda are about $100 a piece. I have to examine my Mavis receipt to see what they charged for the rotor replacement and if that coupon would even have an impact if they would accept it.

This all said- the fact still remains that this is an issue with Honda and not Mavis.

What are you a Honda salesman or something? Lol!


----------



## Elan (Jan 13, 2017)

Rotors are about $40-50 each.  Pads are around $30-40 per axle.  Roughly $120-150 in parts + labor.  

Thing is, this seems to be a problem with the caliper keeping the brakes applied, so if something else doesn't change, you're likely to be right back in the same boat in short order.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 13, 2017)

Elan said:


> Rotors are about $40-50 each.  Pads are around $30-40 per axle.  Roughly $120-150 in parts + labor.
> 
> Thing is, this seems to be a problem with the caliper keeping the brakes applied, so if something else doesn't change, you're likely to be right back in the same boat in short order.




Yes. I hear ya. I am hoping that isn't the case.


----------



## CO skier (Jan 13, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> What are you a Honda salesman or something? Lol!


Each year since 1994, I have put more than 20,000 commuter highway miles on a Honda Accord.   I am on my 5th one -- each one purchased used from a private party.  Nothing but positive experiences on the infrequent occasions I take it to a Honda dealership for some maintenance, such as timing belt replacement.

I guess my brand loyalty is showing.


----------



## jimf41 (Jan 13, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> No city driving. Only use the car for vacations and we go to rural areas



Welcome to the world of "if you don't drive it enough it will break" I have an Audi A4 convertible that I only drive about 800-1000 miles a year. At times it will sit in the garage for a month or two. I had to replace the pads and rotors a while back after about 3000 miles. The reason was that the rotors were actually pitted with rust on the insides because I let it sit for long periods without use. I've learned my lesson and while I still drive it very little I make sure to take it out at least bi-weekly.

As an aside the same thing happens with Blackhawk helicopters. If you operate them daily they seem to run forever. As soon as they sit unused for a week or two all sorts of gremlins start popping up.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 13, 2017)

CO skier said:


> Each year since 1994, I have put more than 20,000 commuter highway miles on a Honda Accord.   I am on my 5th one -- each one purchased used from a private party.  Nothing but positive experiences on the infrequent occasions I take it to a Honda dealership for some maintenance, such as timing belt replacement.
> 
> I guess my brand loyalty is showing.



Honda's are generally great cars- I agree. This CRV and my Fit are our first Hondas. Did a lot of research before we bought them and, of course, knew of the reputation. Prior to this we mainly had Toyotas, which were fantastic as well. My husband and my son still have 2004 Rav4s with over 200,000 miles on them.  Never anything like this happening with any of the Toyotas. Or my Honda FIT for that matter, which has over 60,000 miles on it and gets a workout with my job- not much highway driving. Stop and go and parking- pulling in and pulling out of parking lots. Only replaced FRONT brakes once. That is why I am so surprised that this occurred on the CRV.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 24, 2017)

So, just got a final resolution. The dealer gave us a check for $104 and Honda has agreed to give us a $150 loyalty card to use for future car service which will take 4- 6 weeks to process. And as luck would have it, after driving the car today, now the airbag/restraint light won't shut off and I have to take the car in for a repair.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 28, 2017)

And as another follow up- I brought the car in because of the airbag/restraint light not shutting off. In addition, I noticed the door locks don't automatically come on when you start moving and also the "no seat belt" alarm does not come on either.

I waited an hour and a half and they said they couldn't fix it- that they needed to order a new control panel or something like that because there was no communication going on. They said seat belts are covered for life, but not airbags. They said this control panel is not covered under warranty and is over $400!

Service writer said he is contacting the Honda Rep. to see if Honda will cover it since it is a safety issue. So here we go again! First the brakes and now this! Both safety issues! Both on a 2013 car with only 18,000 miles on it. That's all I know.

I will never buy another Honda CRV again that's for sure. I really wanted a Suburu and my husband talked me out of it. Or maybe we should have stuck with Toyota as we never had any problems with them.

PS- Here is an interesting note- I drove the car on Tuesday as the weather was somewhat bad with ice/snow/rain. Then I took it out again on Friday to bring it to the dealer. As I pulled out of the garage, the rear brakes made that "noise'' again! The same noise it was making before they were repaired. But as I drove it just a little bit the noise went away and it was fine the rest of the day.  All I know is that this never happens with our other two cars, one being a Toyota Rav4 and the other a 2013 Honda Fit.

I am seriously thinking when we get this issue resolved to sell it or trade it in and get my Suburu.


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 28, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> As I pulled out of the garage, the rear brakes made that "noise'' again! The same noise it was making before they were repaired. But as I drove it just a little bit the noise went away and it was fine the rest of the day.



This happens in my 2011 Mazda3 *every* time I first back up out of my parking spot in the morning.  The rest of the day brakes no noise when brakes applied either in drive or reverse.  I just had them checked the other day at the 55,000 mile mark.  Front brake pads 30% remaining life; rear brakes 50% remaining life; rotors fine.  Based on my experience I'd say don't sweat it.

George


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 28, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> I will never buy another Honda CRV again that's for sure. I really wanted a Suburu and my husband talked me out of it. Or maybe we should have stuck with Toyota as we never had any problems with them.
> 
> I am seriously thinking when we get this issue resolved to sell it or trade it in and get my Suburu.



YES! I am a total Subaru fan.  I was a BMW snob (owned 3) and a Ferrari want-to-be.  I am on my 3rd Subaru and looking forward to my 4th in a few years.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 28, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> Or maybe we should have stuck with Toyota as we never had any problems with them.


As a totally Toyota family, it makes me wonder why go for anything else. The other night I was talking with a new resident here who asked for recommendations for tire dealer, auto service, etc. Guy stuff. He'd just moved from New Hampshire where he had 'a guy' he trusted for all things automotive. That got be thinking about how we all seem to have our network of go-to people for cars, computers, home repairs, etc. Anyway he has a Subaru. So, knowing no better I suggested the dealer. (and Costco for tires)


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 29, 2017)

I was thinking back- a few years ago- we drove up and down Mt. Mansfiled in Vermont with the CRV. On the way down the brakes started to burn- we could smell it- and we had to pull over and wait for them to cool off as everyone else drove down the mountain with no issues. We have driven up and down that mountain two other times- with our Rav4 a number of years ago and many years ago with our Jeep Cherokee. Didn't have any issues with those vehicles.

I know I ma just a dumb chick when it comes to understanding cars but I still say something flawed int he design of the CRV brakes.

Back to the safety system which is not working- I have my complaints in once again with Honda, NHSI, BBB and the Consumer Protection Agency. The car was just inspected which is how we ended up having to get the brakes fixed. If the car was getting inspected today it wouldn't pass due to this and we would not be able to drive it. I am hoping to light a fire under them to get our car repaired pronto.


----------



## Elan (Jan 29, 2017)

I doubt there's a design flaw.  More likely is that there's something wrong with your specific vehicle.   I'd consider taking it to an independent (non-chain) mechanic and relating the entire story. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 29, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> I am hoping to light a fire under them to get our car repaired pronto.



On my first reading I thought you joked about lighting a fire under the car to get it over and done with.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 29, 2017)

Thursday 1/19: DH's 2010 RAV- 111k miles- Transmission shot- $4400 to replace + soon would require new brakes & tires- extended limited warranty on rear differential expiring 4/1/17 but no problem with that now. Dealer offered $3300 trade value.

Tuesday 1/24: DH now owns a 2017 Subaru Forester. 

We have previously owned Toyota Tercel, 2 Toyota Corollas, 1 Toyota Camry, 1 Honda Accord, 1 CRV and my current CRV.  No major issues, and all (excepting my 2009 Corolla) had over 100k miles on them before we opted for new vehicles.  Many of our friends are Toyota owners who are driving a variety of models with many miles on them without having a big-buck repair, so DH's RAV was hopefully an anomaly. 

He followed the service requirements to the t, but not at the dealership, opting for a local tire chain.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 29, 2017)

beejaybeeohio said:


> Thursday 1/19: DH's 2010 RAV- 111k miles- Transmission shot- $4400 to replace + soon would require new brakes & tires- extended limited warranty on rear differential expiring 4/1/17 but no problem with that now. Dealer offered $3300 trade value.
> 
> Tuesday 1/24: DH now owns a 2017 Subaru Forester.
> 
> ...


I got a feeling he will never go back to a Toyota after the Subaru.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 31, 2017)

Got a call today from the dealership. $600 plus repair. Honda will pay 85%, leaving me with the 15%. Bringing the car in this Friday and there had better not be any other charges.


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 31, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> I have my complaints in once again with Honda, NHSI, BBB and the Consumer Protection Agency.



You say "once again".  I'm curious how many times you have felt compelled to file complaints with Gov't entities.  I guess the reason I'm curious is that in my 80+ years of life I have never reached the point of having to do so.

George


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 1, 2017)

bogey21 said:


> You say "once again".  I'm curious how many times you have felt compelled to file complaints with Gov't entities.  I guess the reason I'm curious is that in my 80+ years of life I have never reached the point of having to do so.
> 
> George



The reason I do so is because, due to past experiences with other businesses and circumstances in my 60 years of life, I do not trust that my concern will be expedited or taken seriously unless I do so. I do not do this ALL the time, of course, but I am not going to play the dog and pony show routine. I don't have the time or patience. In some cases, it is the only way to get the attention and favorable resolution quickly.

Not to mention that these two issues I have had with this particular car are safety issues.


----------

